# Swapped A Worker For A Non Worker



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok heres the story a bloke i work with has been pestering to by one of my very cheap watches, i explained that i like watches and dont need money.

So the other day he said he had a old seiko at home that didnt work would i swap. Without seeing his watch i agreed and gave him mine, today he gave me his.

I know its not working but have a look.

My old one










My new one



















What do you think

Mark.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

bsa said:


> What do you think
> 
> Mark.


I think he did well out of that deal.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Mmm you might be right I did like that big ugly sucker and it did at least tell the time.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

bsa said:


> My new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you may have the 'beginnings' of a James Bond 'Octopussy' G757-5020, like this:










But whether you'll ever manage to 'turn a sow's ear into a silk purse' is another thing altogether.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Unless you can easily/readily restore that one, I think your co-worker may have gotten the better end of the trade.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

You're either very generous, very optimistic, or very confident.

Good on you mate.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi

Depending on what you paid for your "worker" you may not have done as badly as some think.

Your Seiko is the G757-5000 "Silverwave" like this one










not the G757-5020 "Sports 100" as featured in "Octopussy", like this one










AFAIK the G757-5000 silver wave was not fitted with the bracelet but with a 22mm straight vent diver strap (possibly GL831).

I would certainly try a battery (SR927W or 397) to see if the "movement" springs to life. Even if it doesn't, collectors will pay a reasonable amount for the case alone.

Alternatively you may be able to find a donor movement.

If you need any help or further info you can contact me by PM.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> Your Seiko is the G757-5000 "Silverwave" like this one ....
> 
> not the G757-5020 "Sports 100" as featured in "Octopussy", like this one ....


You'll note I did write 'may'



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Looks like you *may* have the 'beginnings' of a James Bond 'Octopussy' G757-5020, like this:


.... after I zoomed in on the case-back photo and saw that it was actually stamped -5000, not -5020. :smartass:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys The worker cost 9 Australian dollars (about 6 pound).

I researched last night shame it wasnt a 5020.

I think its a fully shot duck i opened the back and it still had the old battery that had leaked and most of the internals are incrusted a green powdery past.

I read some articles which implied parts are near impossible.

Ill still have a play with it for awhile and see what i can do and that alone must be worth the swap.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mark, cotton buds and either switch cleaner or surgical spirits - see how much algae/verdigree you can get off without rubbing too hard and destroying tracks. If you can get it bright, then spray the tracks with hair lacquer, from a distance to prevent getting too much on, two or three coats, let dry between, don't spray battery contacts, hair lacquer is a fine light varnish type substance, will stop tracks from tarnishing too quickly. Battery in and see how you get on! (tricks of trade from fixing micro-electronics) :lol:

Will it work? :to_become_senile: - who knows but it's cheap to try! We used to have about a 45% success rate with the technique at work!

ldman: :weed:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

its an interesting find/read nonetheless!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I hope you get it working again. Probably not worth spending any money on it, but it might look good on a new rubber strap if you can get it cleaned up. I've never seen one like it before.


----------

